# Tbol vs var and winny?



## pg8629 (May 27, 2016)

What's your guys opinion what do you guys like better tbol, var or winstrol orals? I know everyone body reacts different to different chemicals but just curious,  your guys opinion on what u like better for some dry lean gainz? I prefer winstrol over var I get better results and strength on winny plus var pricey! I never tried tbol but think I'm throw it in my next cycle.


----------



## snake (May 27, 2016)

I can only speak for Var but that's the way to go. Yeah, a bit more in cost but worth it.


----------



## DF (May 27, 2016)

Why are there no man's orals on this list?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 27, 2016)

If its good var I love it at around 60mg's...no sides, increased vascularity, pumps, hardness and decent strength. Winni never tried but it will probably have more sides..Tbol is another great one I think is underrated, I love tbol. It gives great strength gains hardness and mass with little to no sides for me. Var for the W out the 3.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 29, 2016)

Tbol.  But var is awesome.

Only used water based winnny, sucked dicked and cut it short so can't say much on it.  

But just personally like tbol.  Like 70 mg


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 29, 2016)

Trying tbol with tren this summer. Let u know how I like it.


----------



## Canadian muscle (May 29, 2016)

I never liked tbol personally 

Better options. Dbol and anadrol are superior 
Even winny is much better for cutting and you would be surprised that the muscle building effects have been under rated. It is very anabolic on paper and when you take it orally or promotes Igf 1 when passing through the liver also lowers shbg


----------



## green (May 29, 2016)

I prefer var it gets you better lean look and it is not so heavy on liver like the rest


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

snake said:


> I can only speak for Var but that's the way to go. Yeah, a bit more in cost but worth it.



Thanks bro yeah I don't think I ever got my hands on real var only used ugl before in caps but I think I got ripped and was just winny. I have taken winny allot and I could tell it was winny. I want to give it a try I'll have find some brand name get some 50mg tablets. Never tried tbol that's why I'm asking I'm probably going to throw it in my next cycle! I'm kind hesitant to pull the trigger on ugl var these days pricey and allot people are selling bunk shit or in like my case most likely it was winny lol.


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

Thanks brother


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> Tbol.  But var is awesome.
> 
> Only used water based winnny, sucked dicked and cut it short so can't say much on it.
> 
> But just personally like tbol.  Like 70 mg



That's what I plan on running my next cycle 70mg with test cyp trying to get sus 250 but if I can't I'll just go with cyp and test e


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> Trying tbol with tren this summer. Let u know how I like it.



Please let me know bro I never tried it like I was saying plan to next cycle. Thinking about tren also but never have I'm a tren virgin I need to pop my tren cherry lmfao. But thanks allot bro appricate it


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

DF said:


> Why are there no man's orals on this list?



Lol give me some good recommendations bro


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

Canadian muscle said:


> I never liked tbol personally
> 
> Better options. Dbol and anadrol are superior
> Even winny is much better for cutting and you would be surprised that the muscle building effects have been under rated. It is very anabolic on paper and when you take it orally or promotes Igf 1 when passing through the liver also lowers shbg



I really like winny bro I have used allot in the pass!


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

Just want to say thanks to all you guys for the reply to my topic and the advice! Love this 4um not like the rest on the net where u ask a question or advice and u get flamed or trolled lol. But thanks guys I appreciate it!


----------

